

Celebrities To IPO? - pavanred
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/31/celebrity-ipos-stealth-startup-fantex/

======
alan_cx
Is this anything like:

[http://www.justinwilsonplc.com/index.asp](http://www.justinwilsonplc.com/index.asp)

